# Trivia 2/13



## luckytrim (Feb 13, 2019)

trivia 2/13
DID YOU KNOW...
Aardvarks, elephants and manatees are related.


1. With which sport would you associate "Milan-San Remo",  "Paris-Roubaix",
"Tour of Flanders", "Liège-Bastogne-Liège" and "Il  Lombardia"?
2. What was the name of Jacques Cousteau's first underwater  breathing
apparatus?
3. In medical terminology, what's the more formal name for a  cough ?
4. What street in the French Quarter of New Orleans is  particularly known
for its night life?
5. Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs had a one-hit-wonder in  1962... can you 
name it ??
(Hint; Second verse starts ;
"There's this cute little girlie, she's a-working  there
A black leotard and her feet are bare
I'm gonna drink a lot of coffee, spend a little  cash
Make that girl love me when I put on some trash..."  )
6. If I suffer from Bathmophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Baths
  b. - Rain
  c. - Elevators
  d. - Stairs
7. What is the Celsius equivalent of 32 degrees  Fahrenheit?
8. Tommy Lee plays what instrument in the band, Motley Crue  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A U.S. One-Dollar bill survives on average four years in  circulation.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cycling
2. Aqualung
3. Tussis
4. Bourbon Street
5. 'Sugar Shack'
6. - d
7. Zero degrees
8. Drums

CRAP !!
A $1 bill lasts 18 months; $5 bill, two years; $10 bill, three  years; $20
bill, four years; and $50 and $100 bills, nine years. Coins  can usually
survive in circulation for about 30 years.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 13, 2019)

Interesting about how long the different denominations have different “till lives.”

Anyone out there know how bills that are too worn get taken out of circulation? Or say I’ve received a bill that clearly won’t make it into the ATM, will a bank replace it for me?


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 14, 2019)

Look Here, JJ !


https://www.theatlantic.com/busines...of-money-who-does-it-why-when-and-how/236990/


Damaged U.S. currency—paper bills—that have merely been damaged can  typically be replaced at a bank, while bills that have been mutilated must be  mailed to the U.S. Bureau of Engraving and Printing for replacement. ... Bills  that are dirty, defaced, or torn can typically be replaced at a bank.


----------

